# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Nicole

## Angeltigger

Who here actually likes Nicole? As I know some people donât like her as she thinks Justin is her boyfriend.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Nah, she gets on my nerves. Little whinger!   :Mad:

----------


## Debs

she is very very annoying and so desperate!!! i cant stand the girl

----------


## leanne27

used to like her but after her immature behaviour over "the many, many loves of her life" and the ay she was with ali i hate her.

----------


## Bad Wolf

cant stand her, i've got really bored with h oaks but i really dont like her

----------


## Lennie

I can't stand her - whinging stupid girl lol

----------


## di marco

she really gets on my nerves, shes so annoying!

----------


## Angeltigger

Well if you were all wondering what I thought of her well I donât like her, I donât think I have ever liked her- she keep changing her mind with who she likes. He voice gets on my nerves and well she donât deserve Justin

----------


## babyblue

I used to like her as well but she's so desperate and winges to much now

----------


## myvoice

She is so self obsessed. Its irritating.

----------


## Debs

she is getting even more on my nerves! her clinginess to justin really winds me up!

----------


## di marco

> she is getting even more on my nerves! her clinginess to justin really winds me up!


i know, shes getting worse and worse everytime i see her!

----------


## Katy

i like her but am going off her rapidly as she is so clingy to Justin. Its so obvious he doesnt really like her, well to everyone but her.

----------


## di marco

> i like her but am going off her rapidly as she is so clingy to Justin. Its so obvious he doesnt really like her, well to everyone but her.


i know shes so stupid, open ya eyes girl!!!

----------


## x Amby x

All Nicole does is sit around crying all the time and moaning about everything! she does my head in!

----------


## Angeltigger

She get on my nerves more and more

----------


## Katy

i like her group of friends like sarah, hannah, Nancy and her, but when shes on her own shes awful. 

Have you noticed that on the credits where Becca used to do her puppy dog eyes is now Nicole.

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

i think with the justin thing she REALLY annoyed me with the whining and little lost puppy rutine but since she stood up to nancy-who i can not stand (PLEASE hollyoaks people if you read this PLEASE get her out! shes doing my head in   :Angry:   :Angry:  ) i think shes got better.  :Cheer:

----------


## di marco

> i think with the justin thing she REALLY annoyed me with the whining and little lost puppy rutine but since she stood up to nancy-who i can not stand (PLEASE hollyoaks people if you read this PLEASE get her out! shes doing my head in    ) i think shes got better.


nancys better than nicole!

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

no way she acts like a spoilt little girl i mean in yesterdays episode when she stamps her feet because sarahs wearing the same dress as her. and she just does my head in her voice is the same tone all the way through and shes sooooooooo bossy if i was her efriend id have to slap her!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## di marco

> no way she acts like a spoilt little girl i mean in yesterdays episode when she stamps her feet because sarahs wearing the same dress as her. and she just does my head in her voice is the same tone all the way through and shes sooooooooo bossy if i was her efriend id have to slap her!


i just thihk she can be quite funny at times and although she may act like a spoilt brat she can be quite interesting, nicole on the other hand is annoying and pathetic and is so boring everytime shes on screen

----------


## xxloopylauraxx

i agree with the nicole bit deffinately. shes dull and id rather listen to finger nails being scraped down a blackbaord then hear her whiny pathetic voice!

----------


## angelle

she wines alot at the mo and nancy she's as bad

----------


## Angeltigger

> i like her group of friends like sarah, hannah, Nancy and her, but when shes on her own shes awful. 
> 
> Have you noticed that on the credits where Becca used to do her puppy dog eyes is now Nicole.


And now it OB  :Cheer:

----------


## x Amby x

i can't stand her but after all the stuff that has gone on with Nancy, i feel quite sorry for her. i don't know why though! lol

----------


## di marco

> i can't stand her but after all the stuff that has gone on with Nancy, i feel quite sorry for her. i don't know why though! lol


i dont feel sorry for her one little bit!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i dont feel sorry for her one little bit!


You're so harsh di marco!   :Nono: 




















*NOT!*  :Rotfl:

----------


## Angeltigger

nicole is thick- nancy found Sarah and hannah firsted, whithout nancy nicole would be no-one.- i do hope that justin will come to lunch- i know it was nicole who send the message.

----------


## Angeltigger

*How old is Nicole in Real Life?*

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *How old is Nicole in Real Life?*


She is 18 in real life tigs...

----------


## Angeltigger

ok thanks chris as i got told she was 22 aswell as nancy in real life but she don't look 22

----------


## di marco

> She is 18 in real life tigs...


i loved the way you tried to lengthen your answer there chris!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i loved the way you tried to lengthen your answer there chris!


lmao!  :Lol:  It's getting quite annoying sometimes!  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

> lmao!  It's getting quite annoying sometimes!


its obviously just cos youre lazy and cant be bothered to write too much!  :Big Grin:

----------


## nicole28

Which Nicole are you talking about? It's just that my name is Nicole aswell lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

> its obviously just cos youre lazy and cant be bothered to write too much!


  :EEK!:  haha  :Big Grin:  How about this then...




> *How old is Nicole in Real Life?*


'She is 18 years old in real life tigs, which by my statistics means that she was born in the year of 1987. I hope this is a helpful enough answer for you tigs. Regards, Chris.' 


Long enough for you di marco?  :Rotfl:

----------


## Cornishbabe

I like her a lot. her character is really good

----------


## Em

Really dont like her she whinges to much and changes her mind between blokes! First its oooh Conner then oooh Justin and now we're gonna have oooh Andy (well if she goes voluntary but she is so desperate I woudl think she would!)!!!

----------


## di marco

> Which Nicole are you talking about? It's just that my name is Nicole aswell lol


we are talking about nicole owen on hollyoaks

----------


## di marco

> haha  How about this then...
> 
> 
> 'She is 18 years old in real life tigs, which by my statistics means that she was born in the year of 1987. I hope this is a helpful enough answer for you tigs. Regards, Chris.' 
> 
> 
> Long enough for you di marco?


omg now youre just taking the mick!  :Angry:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> omg now youre just taking the mick!


Me?  :EEK!:   Never!  :Ninja:   :Angel:

----------


## Angeltigger

> haha  How about this then...
> 
> 
> 'She is 18 years old in real life tigs, which by my statistics means that she was born in the year of 1987. I hope this is a helpful enough answer for you tigs. Regards, Chris.' 
> 
> 
> Long enough for you di marco?


 *I did not need the essay- just the age. your first answer was just fine*

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I did not need the essay- just the age.


Yes, I was having a joke with di marco  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Angeltigger

> Yes, I was having a joke with di marco


 i know you was- was just saying

----------


## *-Rooney-*

she started off shy and self conscience its good to see that young girls can evolve

----------

